# Attaching oak trim



## Dan Gal (Sep 17, 2013)

I am attaching a piece of oak trim to the edge of a corner hutch. I plan to glue it and nail it from the top as shown in the pic. I'm not sure that the surfaces fit together tight enough to use yellow glue. Would Liquid Nails be a suitable substitute for yellow glue or should I go with the yellow glue? Other suggestions?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Liquid nails is for wall paneling. It would be a poor adhesive for what you are doing. If you have a hand plane or jointer you could trim a little wood off the center of that piece of trim so it would fit better and use the yellow glue. If trimming the molding isn't an option I would probably use a epoxy paste adhesive such as PC-7.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Why do the surfaces not fit correctly? My first effort would be to correct the surface match.

Is the final product going to be stained or painted? If painted, then epoxy as suggested.

I am curious as to why you designed the trim to fit as shown in the picture??

George


----------



## Dan Gal (Sep 17, 2013)

I originally thought I'd build the corner hutch as one piece but decided it would be too heavy and combersome to move. That left me with limited options to attach the trim which I wanted to extend out further than front nailing would allow.


----------



## Dan Gal (Sep 17, 2013)

I plan to use stain.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

looks like your plywood shelf isn't quite stright, but may be just the pic. i agree that you should spend a little time trying to get a better fit for a stain job. a biscuit (or spline) would be a good addition to that joint.


----------



## Dan Gal (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks, I'll work on a better fit and go with the yellow glue. The shelf is straight, it looks off because a loose piece of framing hadn't been nailed in place. All's well so far.

Thanks again,
Dan


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Liquid Nails is a manufacturers name. They make many different types of adhesive, caulking, sealants. Use their construction adhesive or any other construction adhesive, perfect for your application. Follow the instructions. Don't over do, just a fine bead that won't squeeze out where it will be visible. Once set up, you won't get the joint apart. It's used widely by carpenters, and cabinet installers. It will hold much better in your situation than wood glues, which have to be clamped, not just nailed or touching.


----------

